# My golf swing??



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hey everyone I was just wandering if anyone else does the same thing as me and also if this is a bad way to swing. Ok here it is, I get up to my ball I do a couple practice swings and everything and then I look at where im hitting then my ball, then same thing again only this time while my eyes are coming back from looking at where im hitting, so is my backswing. So right when i find the ball thats where the top of my back swing usually is.. and then i proceed to hit the ball..... so is this wierd to anyone? Cuz when im watching the pro's they seem to look at there ball for like 3 or 4 seconds and then hit it. 

-thanks-


----------



## cbwheeler (Apr 9, 2007)

It's definitely not a model for consistency. The reason the pros look at the ball for a few seconds is because they are getting mentally comfortable. They are relaxing all of the tension away to make a free flowing swing.

If this works for you very well, don't change it, but I imagine you are going to run into some contact problems with so much movement in your swing. - I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## BigBen88 (Apr 5, 2008)

yea im working on looking at it for a little longer... but yea its working for me now but i hope to change it.... -thanks-


----------



## bnmiller (Jun 26, 2008)

*Swing Analysis*

Did you know you could get your swing analyzed by a tour professional...check out the site. All you do is upload your swing. 

Latest Videos (58) - PGA TOUR Partners Club

Good luck with that swing...


----------



## stingrays06 (Jul 19, 2009)

Take the golf swing test and let the experts tell you if you are doing something wrong. This significantly improved my technique.

The Golf Swing Test


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

stingrays06 said:


> Take the golf swing test and let the experts tell you if you are doing something wrong. This significantly improved my technique.
> 
> The Golf Swing Test


thanks dear for the link


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I have to ask you Marwin whats with the thanks dear? keep the post coming


----------



## huliaa (Oct 23, 2009)

thanks for the morning and tips.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

welcome to the site Huliaa how are you?


----------

